

Pyongyang Blusters, and U.S. Worries About Quieter Risks - kurtable
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/03/30/world/asia/in-pyongyang-bluster-fakery-and-real-risks.html

======
grandalf
The real punchline of this article is a subtle appeal to American vanity
intended to make Americans proud of their own military and commander in chief.

The idea that KJU cares what the US thinks of his posturing is silly. It's
intended for the N. Korean audience.

The key insight for the critical HN reader is to realize that the NYT article
is propaganda aimed at American readers intended to make us proud and
supportive of US military technology and power in the midst of an era where
the US is the most belligerent military force in the world by a large margin.

Most stories posted under the guise of foreign policy reporting are actually
pro-American feel good stories intended to promote messages of American
superiority and exceptionalism.

~~~
JunkDNA
While the posturing _might_ have an internal purpose, its primary audience is
not internal. North Korea has learned time and again over at least the last
three US administrations that when the US, UN, and allies start to turn the
screws, all it needs to do is get belligerent and the other nations fold and
start giving concessions (food, fuel, relaxed sanctions, etc...). Their new
leader is just trying this out for himself this time around.

~~~
grandalf
I agree that his actions are rational. The NYT article paints a picture of him
as an unstable person who can't hire a decent special effects team and
essentially mocks him, while implicitly lauding the US's own belligerent
leaders and actions. It's just not news reporting.

